# Vanilla Stabilizer



## triplemom (Jul 6, 2016)

I ordered vanilla stabilizer for my bubblegum and chocolate. But for the life of me, I can not figure out how much to use? Do I just use 1-1 ratio?


----------



## dibbles (Jul 7, 2016)

WSP recommends FO:Stabilizer at 2:1 for fragrances with less than 10% vanilla content and 1:1 for fragrances over 10% vanilla content. If you got yours elsewhere, there should be recommended usage rates on the vendor website, or you could contact them for the info.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 7, 2016)

Not to be a killjoy but it will not keep your soap from turning brown permanently. I always found it better to deal with the brown. Any stabilizer my daughter used with her melt and pour soap was used at 1:1 and did not stop the m&p from turning over time.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 8, 2016)

I have to agree with Carolyn, I've not had good luck with the stabilizer working long term.  It eventually starts to darken anyways.   Plus it's an expensive additive in my eyes to not work that well.


----------



## triplemom (Jul 8, 2016)

That makes me sad to hearI wanted to the soap that is clear with bubblegum balls inside with the bubblegum fragrance. Sounds as if I shouldn't bother! Is there any other way to do it do it won't turn brown?


----------



## dibbles (Jul 8, 2016)

It does work for awhile. If you are just making it for yourself, or to give a bar away that will be used within a reasonably short period of time, it should be ok. That is a perk of MP - you can just make a couple of bars at a time. It wouldn't hurt to give it a try to see what happens.


----------



## triplemom (Jul 14, 2016)

So, could I use double the vanilla stabilizer to ward off the browning effect?
And if Im using a brown mica color in my soap do I need vanilla stabilizer since my soap is brown anyway?


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 14, 2016)

triplemom said:


> So, could I use double the vanilla stabilizer to ward off the browning effect?
> And if Im using a brown mica color in my soap do I need vanilla stabilizer since my soap is brown anyway?


 
Using double the recommended amount likely won't make a difference.  Plus it may affect the soap setting up.

If you are coloring soap brown you don't need the stabilizer. I have some FO's I don't need to color at all as they turn brown all on their own.


----------



## leslierodriguez (Oct 26, 2016)

At first you search online and take advise about your stabilizer. If are you interest about this, then you can visit our site.


----------



## Steve85569 (Oct 26, 2016)

Stabilizers only delay the oxidation of vanillin. The soap will eventually turn brown because of this. Vanilla is lovely but has it's drawbacks. WSP had an article about it a couple or three weeks ago...


----------

